# My girlfriend caught another big bass!!



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

My girlfriend allyssa caught this hog right before the rain hit us. She catches her fish 100% on her own. I've trained her too good. I have trouble keeping up with her! Haha
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice catch. On both accounts.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

X2^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice report women usually out fish us yours has a good game thanks for showing.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

You have the best fishing partners. What bait do you use?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That'll work! Good job!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Better watch out shes a (hog killer too)


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep, just like taking my wife shooting! I better be on my game!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice Fish! I nominate you as the official fish babe photographer of 2Cool.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

